# Got new Bike Light Better than my old DX SSC P7 Bike light



## nilesh (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello
I got my New bike light based on 3 CREE Q5 Led from Ebay.
Focus & light is much better than my old SSC P7 Bike.
It come with bigger battery pack 7.4V 6600mA.
Six hour full mode run time :twothumbs

I don't know how to load picture of beamshots for both lighs to show the difference between both lights

*[Link and Hotlinked images removed - DM51]*


----------

